# No Contact from Guide since buying



## hazelandannie

We became members just over 2 weeks ago and we were told by the guy that said he was going to be our "guide" that as we were in the UK instead of calling he would email us regularly and if we had any questions just to contact him.

Well we havent received any of the paperwork that we were promised would be sent to us and havent heard a peep from him. I just got his business card out to send him an email and there isnt an email address on it for him!!

I did try calling MS to find out some info but my approx wait time was 45 mins , so that can wait for tomorrow!!!

Is it normal not to have any contact from these people after signing on the dotted line? And not receiving any paperwork as promised?


----------



## UKDEB

We signed our paperwork out there, but we've never had an email from our guide!

I imagine the 45 minute wait times yesterday were caused by people ringing Member Services because they weren't able to get through on the dedicated line for Member previews of the Fantasyland expansion.  There's not normally a wait for calls to be connected.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

UKDEB said:
			
		

> We signed our paperwork out there, but we've never had an email from our guide!
> 
> I imagine the 45 minute wait times yesterday were caused by people ringing Member Services because they weren't able to get through on the dedicated line for Member previews of the Fantasyland expansion.  There's not normally a wait for calls to be connected.



Any news?


----------



## UKDEB

News from me?  On what?


----------



## wen-tom

i think we have had 1 call from our guide in 6 years and that was only to try to sell us an add on! 

I don't see what they have to contact you about if you are not buying more points though really.


----------



## tink too

We've never had a call from our guide in 4.5 years as members, but we do get the occasional (generic) mailing about special add-on offers which contains our guide's contact tel. no.

As for getting your documents, I wouldn't worry too much just yet as mail from DVC does seem to take a while.


----------



## Chuck S

This isn't unique to the UK.  I never hear from my guide unless I initiate contact. The guides' function within the DVC organization is really that of a salesperson.  Any paperwork would run through Member Administration, dues and financing goes through Member Accounting, and reservations go through Member Services.

And it does take time for the paperwork and deed to be filed with the Orange County records office. I would not expect anything for at least a month, maybe 6 weeks given the additional shipping time to the UK.

A big *WELCOME HOME *to you, and I wish you many years of happy Disney memories.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Other than the yearly Christmas card we never heard from our guide. In fact we bought 9 years ago and have never heard anything from him.


----------



## UKDEB

Yearly Christmas card?


----------



## AllyBri

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Other than the yearly Christmas card we never heard from our guide. In fact we bought 9 years ago and have never heard anything from him.



You get a Christmas Card?


----------



## Balmacara

We bought in 2007 and since then we have heard from our guide twice. Shame it was an answer phone message when we were actually away using our DVC ! Coincidence - I think not!


----------

